# WISMEC Reuleaux Squonker Conversion



## Nailedit77 (12/5/16)

For anyone who is willing to try this, looks very interesting

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Stevape;) (12/5/16)

Wonder if this will work with a RX board? Then it might be worth a shot.


----------



## zadiac (12/5/16)

No it doesn't. @Vetsak and I already tried. It does not work with the RX board. Only the DNA board.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari (12/5/16)

Looks great.


----------



## shaunnadan (12/5/16)

zadiac said:


> No it doesn't. @Vetsak and I already tried. It does not work with the RX board. Only the DNA board.


Is the rx chip not capable of firing on 2 cells ?


----------



## ET (12/5/16)

Don't bother, just wait a short while for the 160w kanger sqonker


----------



## shaunnadan (12/5/16)

shaunnadan said:


> Is the rx chip not capable of firing on 2 cells ?



Just tested now.... It doesn't work


----------



## zadiac (12/5/16)

shaunnadan said:


> Is the rx chip not capable of firing on 2 cells ?



Nope. Like I said. We already tested it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

